# 2012 eos



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

They look pretty good in person. Interior has very little changes. Chrome trimmed buttons like rest of the VW's and new shifter like 2011 Jettas/2012 CC's. 

The exterior got the biggest change. I really like the look of the new rear end. With it saying EOS on drivers side and 2.0 TSI is very euro. No more projectors across the board. I guess its an option now. The corporate front end is not to bad looking. Very Golf TDI look.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

I love the new look. I am planning on adding the silver trimmed window switches, mirror switch, etc to my 08'. Most importantly, I will be changing my DSG's shift knob for the new style. I've never been in-love with the big block shape of it, especially in manual mode. It just doesn't feel natural to shift it with its square shape. I've had a few 2011 Jetta Loaner Cars (I have on now as a matter of fact) and I often pop it into manual mode and have a bit of fun, I think it is largely in-part to the newer shift know design.


----------



## luceos (Feb 16, 2008)

*facelift*

hallo 
is there anyone
know if it is possible to change the old eos to the new eos 
grill bumper lights
thank you already luc


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

luc

I was wondering the same thing. It isn't clear if the dimensions of the front of the car has changed at all beyond just adding new cosmetic parts. Providing the hood shape is the same, I wonder if it would be possible to order and bolt on the updated nose of the car.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

At a guess, new lights, new Grill, new Front Bumper Cover, I don't think they'd change metal..


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Pretty sure the front end can be changed but the rear which I really like can not be done with out sheet medal work.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

We got our first one a few days ago. looks awesome


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

They are already hitting dealerships?!? I thought they weren't scheduled until later this year (like August or such)!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Actually I was looking at the new front on the Jetta SWG side by side with our's which has the EOS-like front and they did change metal around the headlites on the Jetta, so they well have done the same with the EOS


----------

